# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Velika beba????

## superx

Bok evo ja sam došla s mora prije par dana , sada sam  u 38 tj. trudnoća uredna ja još uvijek uloživa za jagodicu prsta...
Prvo dijete mi je bilo 4300g i 55, cm i bio je poprilično težak porod 12h trudova poprilično jakoh ali  mi se do zadnjeg  glavica nije spustila u porođajni kanal, bila sam skroz otvorena li glavica visoko i bilo je jako teško, sve se to zaboravi ali....
E sad moju gin. koliko će biti drugo dijete, na UZV u 36 tj je bila 3200.g i rekla je da će sigurno biti velika ako ne i većaa ako dočekam termin i da ona predlaže carski rez jer i prvi porod je bio težak jako, nismo očekivali da će biti toliki išla bi na carski, znam ono ako sam rodila tako veliko dijete prvi put onda mogu i sada ali prvi put je stvarno bilo koma, nisam baš tolika  imam dosta uske bokove i sad me strah svega, inaće termin mi je sigurno dobro izračunat jer imam cikluse ko ura....
Gin kaže da bi bilo najpametnije i najbezbolnije da se malo ranije porodim :? , a šta da radim kad je njoj lijepo unutra...

----------


## Ninči

Oni ne mogu znati kolika će biti beba kada porod krene. Meni je isto beba u 36.tjednu procjenjena na 3200, a rodila se u 40+5 tjednu teška 3800g.

A samnom u bolnici je ležala žena kojoj je beba procjenjena da će biti preko 5kg....išla je na dogovoreni carski rez i rodila bebu tešku 3500g. 

Ne znam, na tebi je da odlučiš, ali ja se ne bih dala porađati prije nego beba odluči sama izaći.

----------


## superx

Znam ali ipak je i prvo bilo jako veliko tako da sumljam da e ova biti malena ili barem prosječna i ja bi najradje prirodan porod i svoje trudove, ali stvarno me starh...

----------


## pomikaki

Ja bih probala dogovoriti porod na stolčiću, ako je moguće... posavjetuj se s ginekologom, što on misli o tome, ali išla bih i po drugo mišljenje ako mi se čini da je negativno nastrojen a priori prema prpridnom porodu. Tek da me tri ginekologa neovisno jedan o drugom uvjere da je carski rez najbolja opcija onda bih pristala.
No naravno, takve su moje želje, a ti moraš uzeti u obzir i svoje.

----------


## icyoh

Ja sam imala inducirani porod i zaista nemam kritike.


I potpisujem Pomikaki da bih tražila drugo (i treće) mišljenje i onda se složila (ako su ta tri mišljenja ista) bez obzira na svoje preferencije.[/quote]

----------


## Ninči

> Znam ali ipak je i prvo bilo jako veliko tako da sumljam da e ova biti malena ili barem prosječna i ja bi najradje prirodan porod i svoje trudove, ali stvarno me starh...


Ako je drugo dijete, ne mora po defaultu biti teže od prvog. Baš sam malo prije čitala temu tu na forumu o uspoređivanju prvog i drugog poroda i većinom su ženama druge bebe bile manje od prve bebe. Što me iskreno začudilo, jer sam i ja bila uvjerena da je češće da je drugo veće. Ma ništa ne mora značiti. 
I ja sam sad drugi put trudna i imam jednak strah kao i ti....jer mi je prvo bila curica, a sad je dečko. Pa mi se stalno mota po glavi ono da su obično curice sitnije, dečki krupniji....a meni je i 3800g bilo sasvim dovoljno krupno za roditi  :Grin:

----------


## Ninči

> I potpisujem Pomikaki da bih tražila drugo (i treće) mišljenje i onda se složila (ako su ta tri mišljenja ista) bez obzira na svoje preferencije.


I ja ovo potpisujem!   :Smile:

----------


## kikki

moje iskustvo....prvi bebac 4400 i 52 cm...porod karakteristican za prvorotku, trudovi 2 dana, dobila sam nalijeganje na trbuh i epi (ne znam koliko savova) i pucanje cerviksa iako sam bila potpuno otvorena sa svojim prirodnim trudovima...sad s drugim bebacom u 39.tj procjena 3600. bojala sam se da opet ne prenesem i da beba ne bude jos veca. ginica me tjesila da cu ja to uspjet bez problema jer se njoj cini da ce beba biti mrvicu manja i da nemam razloga za brigu. i od tog razgovora uopce nisam misilila na velicinu bebe. to mi ni tokom samog poroda nije palo na pamet, nisam imala strah. poslije toga nisam ni isla na uzv. beba je bila 4250g i 53 cm....na stol sam dosla otvorena, sa svojim trudovima, dr mi je probusila vodenjak (moja mi je bila na porodu) i za sat vremena rodila sam bez savova i pucanja. nisam mogla vjerovati. inace sam sitne gradje, 165cm i 52kg, konf velicina 36 i komentirali su kako to mene toliku dopale tako velike bebe....da, prvu trudnocu sam prenijela 10, a drugu 9 dana....

eto, posto sam bila u slicnoj situaciji moja prica da te malo ohrabrim....

----------


## selena

ja sam isto u 38. tjednu, otvorena za prst
u 36. tjednu procjena je bila 2900 g.
u prvoj trudnoći bebač bio 4200g, 56cm, prenijela 5 dana, nije se htio spustiti u porođajni kanal, skoro me uništili s dripom, konačno dobila nalijeganje na trbuh.
sad me već naveliko hvata panika od novog poroda iako me tješi da su dimenzije bebe strogo u prosjeku, a prva je beba cijelo vrijeme trudnoće bila natprosječno velika.
htjela sam stolčić, ali ga ne mogu dobiti jer želim pohranu matičnih stanica
možda te utješi par stvari: da je drugi porod obično lakši od prvog, da druga beba ne mora biti veća od prve (moj brat rođen s 4500, a ja s 3500g), da rast bebe u zadnjem mjesecu ne mora i dalje biti eksponencijalan, niti prema njihovim tablicama, i da ćeš možda roditi ranije. Porođaj na stolčiću uvelike će ti olakšati posao. Ne pristaj na nikakvu indukciju vaginalnog poroda jer mislim da je i to razlog što se beba nije htjela spustiti, naprosto joj još nije bilo vrijeme. Za carski se posavjetuj s više liječnika: kako god uzeli-to je ipak operacija.

----------


## superx

Hvala na ohrabrenjima, ja se isto tješim da će sve krenuti prirodno i da neće stići intervenirati i da će biti lakše nego prvi put... Porod na stolčiću neizvedivo jer ne stignemo to izorganizirati više i muž je po terenu tako da kad me čopi zovem hitnu a on dolazi tamo ako stigne još uvijek vjerovali ili ne ne znam di ću s dvogodišnjakom kad me ulovi, vjerovatno kad susjede, ...
Inaće gin je baš orjentirana prema što prirodnijem porodu puno je bila po vani i zna kakva je situacijai do prije par dana nismo ni spominjali carski ali sad je i ona rekla da se boji da bi mogao biti teži porod, do prije  mjesec dana me uvjeravala da ću ja to obaviti kao od šuba i da samo se što više krećem i da ne idemm u bolnicu dok nije opaka frka, rekla ja da se šetam do bolnie i oko nje i onda kad stisne trk unutra....

----------


## poliona

Moja beba je bila 4210 i 53 cm i isto sam imala 13 sati trudova i to na 3-4  min razmaka. Rodila sam na stolčiću, bez epi ali sam malo popucala.
Ali nije mi to ostalo u sjećanju kao težak porod, iako kad čujem da su neke žene imale 4-5 sati trudove....Mislim si : to je ništa.
I sada mi svi govore kako će mi druga beba biti još veća.... Inače sam visoka 164 cm, nije baš nešto....
Mislim da će ti drugi porod biti definitivno lakši, baš zato što si već jednom rodila veliku bebu, pa možeš opet.... Ok, svaki porod je težak na neki način, ali veličina bebe nikako nije razlog za carski, ako je to jedini razlog...

----------


## pomikaki

superx, a da organiziraš da ti na porodu bude neka prijateljica?

----------


## superx

Samnom će biti MM. kada ja javim da je počelo on giba prema bolnici...

----------


## ruza

1.dijete 5160g/55cm...
U 36.tjednu je bilo preko 3600g,jedan je dr.govorio čak i 4kg..Šećera nisam imala,još mi je bio nizak..Kod nas je genetika...
muž beban od 5900g rodila ga mama vaginalno 9dijete-skoro umrla... sad ima 205, ja preko 4,5kg 183cm sada,ne baš mršava...

Mene su isplašili na sve moguće naćine,ali nisu muški dr.na Sv.Duhu ništa poduzeli kada su vidjeli da imam disproporciju zdjelice, i beba nije ušla u zdjelicu u 41.tjednu..Na maximalnoj dozi dripa sam visila od 02h -14h,s time da sam imala 2 dana jake trudove koje sam super podnosila,a dr.nije bilo jasno kako se ništa ne otvaram i da sam i dalje zacementirana,a ctg ludi od trudnova...Praktički sam se porađala 3 dana,i nakon mučenja, i molbe moje dr.da idemo na carki,muška raja je pristala,i onda su mi se ispričavali što su me mučili....I carski je bio na kraju.

----------


## superx

toga se ja bojim ,da me ne mrcvare ako bude poveca... meni se bebi prvi put nije glavica htjela spustiti skoro 3h,a imala sam ful trudove i bila skroz otvorena...

----------


## Yuna

I meni su procijenili da će beba biti velika, a ja da sam uska i mršava, kad beba i nije bila baš tako velika 3600, a ni ja očito tako uska.   :Laughing:  
Vole oni malo zaplašiti, čini mi se.
Tako da nemoj još paničariti. Raspitaj se još malo. Vjeruj u sebe i svoju intuiciju.
Ali mislim da je bolje čekati da prirodno krene, nego bez trudova doći naručeno.

----------


## superx

ma ja znam da ce biti poveca,cijelu trudnocu je ima a i prvo dijete je bilo hm...
eto imam i frisko iskustvo poznanice koja trpi posljedice velike bebe,nije nimalo bajna situacija zamalo tragicno zavrsila...

----------


## Fidji

> toga se ja bojim ,da me ne mrcvare ako bude poveca... meni se bebi prvi put nije glavica htjela spustiti skoro 3h,a imala sam ful trudove i bila skroz otvorena...


Pretpostavljam da si ležela?

----------


## icyoh

Totalni OT, no od tog forsanja ležanja meni dođe muka.

Meni je ležeći položaj bio neugodan i bolan za poluditi, no ne, rađa se na leđima i amen  :/

----------


## superx

jesam na izgonu,ali dali su mi da setan u vise navrata bas zbog spustanja i sjedila sam malo na krevetu,lezala kad je bio ctg,pregled ili ksd nisam mogla vise,dolazilo mi je tako da mi je to najvise pasalo,bio je mm samnom i nisu nista prigovarali,s tim da je bila noc  na nedjelju i nije bilo puno rodilja,bilo je mirno pa smo se sve dog,babica je bila super,da je bilo malo krace i da nije bilo tog nespustanja,na kraju sam dobila drip  imaka sam osjecaj da cu se raspsti... bilo je jako tesko kad je prolazio kroz porodajni  kanal,sporo i nikad kraja...

----------


## ruza

ja sam čak dobila loptu s dripom na maximali,da skačem,a trudovi ko epileptični napadaji...
ali su me večinu vremena forsali ležanje...tek pred sam  carski su mi dali loptu..

----------


## Ninči

> Totalni OT, no od tog forsanja ležanja meni dođe muka.
> 
> Meni je ležeći položaj bio neugodan i bolan za poluditi, no ne, rađa se na leđima i amen  :/


Potpis ko kuća! 

Ja sam baš zbog tog forsiranja da ležim i podivljala na porodu! Kad vidim onu temu o vezanju rodilja-pa meni je to što sam morala ležati i bila cijelo vrijeme prištekana na drip i CTG potpuno ravno vezanju! Ma joj, još me mozak zaboli kad se toga sjetim!  :Mad:  

Superx, slažem se sa curama da bi ti bilo koji drugi položaj osim ležećeg uvelike olakšao porod!

----------


## Fidji

> icyoh prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Totalni OT, no od tog forsanja ležanja meni dođe muka.
> 
> Meni je ležeći položaj bio neugodan i bolan za poluditi, no ne, rađa se na leđima i amen  :/
> 
> 
> Potpis ko kuća! 
> ...


Što duže razmišljam to mi taj ležeći položaj postaje valjda nešto najgore u porodima.
Kad se sjetim izgona bebe na leđima...danas me prođu trnci...agonija je najbolja riječ za to. A tek ring of fire na međici...

Kad sam rađala sinka, izgon u uspravnom položaju mi je bio najljepši dio poroda...predivno nešto, bez ikakve boli.

Dolje ležanje!  :Nope:

----------


## Ninči

Pa i je najgore na porodima i najneprirodnije! Žalosno je da samo u 2-3 bolnice u Lijepoj Našoj žene imaju izbora roditi u nekom drugom položaju. Meni recimo ponovno nema druge nego roditi na leđima (ili roditi kod kuće) :/

----------


## andrea2405

Eto moj je slucaj kcerkica 4056g i 51 cm ... 30 sati trudova,probusen vodenjak,malena bez plodne vode 24h,spustena u zdjelicu super,idealni trudovi ali zdjelica za toliku bebu premala,hitan carski rez ... nisam jos trudna ali bi uskoro imala jos djece ..nadam se da ce drugi porod biti vaginalan jer mozda bude i manja bebica ... ali sve je to od zene do zene

----------


## superx

Evo , ja još nisam rodila, procjena težine je i dalje :shock: 
U 38+5.. 4150g, i zna se da će biti velika, išla sam po drugo mišljenje, išla ček i  do bolnice pitati kakva je procedura, ali oni kažu pa to je ništa do 5 kg porađa se vaginalno,  :Crying or Very sad:  
Znam da je drugi porod lakši ali beba je veća u po UZV kod 2 doktora i već  je prošao termin i trbuh mi je ogroman, puuuno veći nego prvi put....
Imam li pravo tražiti carski rez, jel netko zna kakva je procedura,... 
Nemam mogučnost poroditi se na stolčiću ili u vodi tako da mi preostaje improviziranje na krevetu, ali jako se bojim da će me rezati opet poprilično i da ću popucati, da s malom bude sve ok naravno , ali upoznata sam s preko nekoliko slučajeva kada je forsan prirodni porod velikog djeteta s teškim posljedicama i za bebu i mamu.. 
Sve se sad svodi da ja većeri provodim u suzama od silnog straha, jer nisam ja baš neka hrabrica i voljela bi roditi priridno ali sve me vuće na carski... Imam li pravo tražiti ili nekoga moliti da to napravi???  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## pomikaki

zar nema u Zg nigdje stolčića? Ili da ideš u Varaždin?
UZV može i pogriješiti, ali i mene jeza podilazi na pomisao o rađanju u ležećem položaju. Ne bih te krivila da odabereš carski, ako ne ide drugačije, ali ja bih ipak pokušala sve da rodim prirodno.

----------


## andjeli

Neznam koliko će ti pomoći,ali  bar iskustvo.
Svog drugog sina sam rodila prije pet i pol godina,procjena težine je bila 3600.Nisam ni znala da je beba velika do samog poroda,čekala sam doma uz trudove,i kad sam vidjela da su sve češći trudovi otišla sam u Petrovu.
Porod je bio jako brz,za sat vremena sam rodila dečka od 4700 i 55,kad je krenuo porod dr je rekao da je velika beba,ali da će biti tako velika,nisam ni sanjala.
Zdrav prav lijep,ali slomljena ključna kost,mene jako malo rezali 5 šavova,popucala nisam jer sam pravilno pokušavala disati i slušati svu ekipu.To me jako šokiralo,ali za 5 dana i ta ključna kost je zacijelila,bila je fiksirana samo pelenicom.
Danas je to i dalje veliki dečko,26 kg i 128 visok,anđeo mali(veliki),sretno i žežim i tebi i bebi bez veliki problema dolazak na ovaj svijet.

----------


## superx

Nema u ZG stolčića, a u Vž, nema šanse imamo malog klinca kojeg nema tako dugo tko čuvati, a MM želi biti na porodu...
I prvi je sn bio velik pisala sam o tome, ali sad predviđaju veće dijete, znam da UZV može pogriješiti, pogriješio je i prvi put kada je beba procjenjena tjedan dana pred termin na 3500g, a rodio se sa 4300g, pa sad, možda je i veća od 4100 bila   ...
Jako me strah vakuma i sl. naljeganja na trbuh i pucanja...
A znam da je praksa forsati prirodno dok ide a kasnije ako zapne, a to mi se čini kao najlošija opcija... :/ 
Kako da se izborim za carski ako  u pon bude opet po procjeni :shock: ...
Prešla sam termin i sad me jako strah svega.....

----------


## Ora

Želim ti puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve prođe brzo i što bezbolnije za tebe i bebu!   :Love:  

Mislim da carski možeš tražiti, ali ga se treba i platiti.

----------


## superx

To na žalost znam, ali neću o tome, bilo je i takvih opcija ali izrazito me ljute i mislim da imam pravo na adekvatnu zdrastvenu zaštitu i bez potplačivanja, to su jednostavno moji principi...
Zato me i zanima jel ima netko da se legalno izborio za nešto što nije uobičajeno ali ne iz hira, ponavljam najradje bi da trudovi noćas krenu i da rodim što brže prirodno ili još bolje doma, ne bi na operaciju i toga me jako strah ali više me strah posljedica za bebu i mene , mrcvarenja u ležećem položaju uz hrpu intervencija koje će sve pravdati velikim djetetom...

----------


## mikka

jel imas nekog koga bi mogla voditi sa sobom na porod da se brine za tebe i da tvoje zelje budu postovane? hoces li uzeti plan poroda sa sobom?

ne zaboravi, ne mogu ti nista napraviti protiv tvoje volje. ako ne zelis rezanje i nalijeganje na trbuh, izricito im naglasi. i ako mozes povedi pratnju da ti bude podrska.

sretno  :Love:

----------


## superx

hvala cure,eto sutra idem u bolnicu zbog nadzora...
kada krene porod MM ce biti tamo,upoznat je s mojim zeljama i zna sve,ali bojim se da oni stvarno ne nadju neki razlog a ja u tom stanju i preplasena s njihove strane ne popustim....  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## pepi

evo da te malo utješim...  :Love:  

Unatoč mojoj želji da rodim prirodno, nažalost morala sam na indukciju.Toga sam se najviše bojala ponajviše zbog dripa, tj. jako lošeg iskustva sa prvog poroda u Petrovoj prije 8,5 god.

Moje obje cure su bile velike (4340 i 4600) pa sam očekivala i dobila potvrdu od doktora da će i ova beba biti velika.

Nije mi bilo svejedno, bilo me užasno strah, čak sam razmišljala o carskom,ali jedan divan doktor na SD me uvjerio da nema apsolutno nikakvih indikacija za carski, budući da sam ja trećerotka i da će to sve vjerojatno ići brzo.

I tako je i bilo. Budući da je dr. znao kako imam strah od dripa, dozirali su mi ga malo pomalo i od trenutka kad su postali jaki do poroda prošlo je 1,5 sat. A ono najvažnije, što sam napisala i na drugom topicu, uz pomoć predivne primalje Nade  :Love:  rodila sam sina od 4530 g i 53 cm bez rezanja, pucanja i nijednog šava.

Znači, može se sve postići sa malo dobre volje i sa jedne i druge strane.

----------


## Mrva

> evo da te malo utješim...  
> 
> Unatoč mojoj želji da rodim prirodno, nažalost morala sam na indukciju.Toga sam se najviše bojala ponajviše zbog dripa, tj. jako lošeg iskustva sa prvog poroda u Petrovoj prije 8,5 god.
> 
> Moje obje cure su bile velike (4340 i 4600) pa sam očekivala i dobila potvrdu od doktora da će i ova beba biti velika.
> 
> Nije mi bilo svejedno, bilo me užasno strah, čak sam razmišljala o carskom,ali jedan divan doktor na SD me uvjerio da nema apsolutno nikakvih indikacija za carski, budući da sam ja trećerotka i da će to sve vjerojatno ići brzo.
> 
> I tako je i bilo. Budući da je dr. znao kako imam strah od dripa, dozirali su mi ga malo pomalo i od trenutka kad su postali jaki do poroda prošlo je 1,5 sat. A ono najvažnije, što sam napisala i na drugom topicu, uz pomoć predivne primalje Nade  rodila sam sina od 4530 g i 53 cm bez rezanja, pucanja i nijednog šava.
> ...


koja bolnica?

----------


## pepi

Sveti Duh.

----------


## superx

Evo da se javim kako je na kraju sve završilo.... tek sam sam našla vremena jer imam malu plačljivicu koja cica po cijele dane i da vam ne pričam niš ne stignem...
Zaprimljena sam u bolnicu i beba je u 41. tj procjenjena na 5200, cijeli odjel se ustrtario i odlućeno je da idem na carski odmah drugo jutro,
carski je prošao super, dobila sam spinalnu i beba je rođena nakon 10 min od početka operacije, i zamislite bila je 4210g,  :shock: dakle manja od mog prvog i kraća za 6 cm, falili su cijelu kilu, bila sam totalno luda kad sam čula ali što sad da radim, već je sve bilo gotovo, dugo sam se mirila s tim,ali neću se žaliti , imala sam superbrzi oporavak nakon 4 dana sam bila doma, išla na kavu 3 dan ispred bolnice, stvarno je bilo super.... I kako mi je rekao dr. na viziti bolje da su ti tako falili nego obrnuto pa si porađala djete preko 5 kg....  :Smile:

----------


## Fidji

> Evo da se javim kako je na kraju sve završilo.... tek sam sam našla vremena jer imam malu plačljivicu koja cica po cijele dane i da vam ne pričam niš ne stignem...
> Zaprimljena sam u bolnicu i beba je u 41. tj procjenjena na 5200, cijeli odjel se ustrtario i odlućeno je da idem na carski odmah drugo jutro,
> carski je prošao super, dobila sam spinalnu i beba je rođena nakon 10 min od početka operacije, i zamislite bila je 4210g,  :shock: dakle manja od mog prvog i kraća za 6 cm, falili su cijelu kilu, bila sam totalno luda kad sam čula ali što sad da radim, već je sve bilo gotovo, dugo sam se mirila s tim,ali neću se žaliti , imala sam superbrzi oporavak nakon 4 dana sam bila doma, išla na kavu 3 dan ispred bolnice, stvarno je bilo super.... I kako mi je rekao dr. na viziti bolje da su ti tako falili nego obrnuto pa si porađala djete preko 5 kg....


Žao mi je zbog tvog iskustva i divim ti se da možeš stvari posložiti na taj način da vidiš svjetliju stranu svega.

Meni je tvoja priča zaista šokantna.

----------


## superx

Pa gle kad ovako čitaš, zaista zvući :shock: 
Ali koja mi je bila opcija, cijelu trudnoću su mi predviđali veliku bebu, svaku uzv je bio iznad prosjeka, kada su mi rekli preko 5 kg, šta sam mogla napraviti, ,.da je bilo tako ići prirodno pa da zapne u nakon cijelog dana mućenja na carski, to mi je još gore zvučalo, ušla sam debelo u 42. tj, zatvorena ko čep ni makac s trudovima a imam cikluse kao švicarski sat, nije ni meni bilo svejedno, tako mislim da nisam pogriješila što sam išla na carski, jer nije to smak svijeta, da je uzv falio, je jako, da sad razbijam glavu, neću, imam rekrasnu  malu damu koja cica cijele dane, i drago mi je što sam završila kod ovih sestara kojih jesam na odjelu jer su fenomenalne što se tiće dojenja, spasile su mi bradavice, cijelo vrijeme dojimo bez ijedne ragade i sl.....

----------


## Fidji

Nemoj me krivo shvatiti, naravno da nisi imala izbora.
Meni je super kako se zaista dobro nosiš sa činjenicom da si zbog liječničke pogreške proživljavala teške trenutke.

----------


## sretna35

nemrem belivit koliko procjene mogu fulati  :shock: 

čak za kilogram

čula sam za jedan slučaj sa Sv. Duha, žena naručena na carski jer je beba kao zaostala u razvoju cca 2,5 kg kad ono izišla van sasvim prosječna beba od 3,5 kg i još k tome žena se otvorila 7 cm čekajući carski u bolnici, a da to nitko nije skužio - jedva stigli obaviti carski prije izgona

----------


## superx

Znam, ali lakše mi je tako, a sad lječnićka pogreška ili pogreška  uzv aparata :? 
A nije kraj svijeta, ali kako sam rekla oporavak je bio ultrabrz i to sam si u glavi nekako kompenzirala s trudovima,e eto...

----------


## ruza

Mene zanima nekaj ak mi moš tu napisat ili na pp  :Smile: 
Tko ti je vodio trudnoću na sv.Duhu,tj uzv?Jel ti tvoj dr. radio oboje ili si išla posebno na uzv a posebno kod svoga dr.na pregled?Jer u zadnje vrijeme ako se ide na sam uzv ,cesto budu dr.-ice koje se doslovno jos uce na trudnicama,i bilo je veeelikih pogreski u procijeni djeteta.....
Jesi li 1.bebaca rodila na carski?Ako da si cekala od termina gore u bolnici ili si cekala trudove svoje kod kuce?

----------

